# CC Hits for Bear



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Results for the lucky folks that drew a Bear tag are suppose to be posted by 3/4/20. I checked the CC and no pending activity from the draw. Anyone checked and have some good news?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You should know better. :smile:
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/174938-well-when-gonna-start-311.html


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I really need a tag this year! Last fall I found a beautiful bear that's blond across its back, chocolate face and legs. "IF" I were lucky to harvest him, it for sure would have to be a life-size mount.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I really need a tag this year! Last fall I found a beautiful bear that's blond across its back, chocolate face and legs. "IF" I were lucky to harvest him, it for sure would have to be a life-size mount.


+1


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Nuttin on my card yet......tell me there's still hope :neutral:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Nuttin on my card yet......tell me there's still hope :neutral:


There is always hope. Nothing on my card either as of 17:30 hrs.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Nothing for me yet either fingers crossed


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing for me yet either!


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like me and my son will be hunting bear this fall, just got hit for 2 tags. This is also his first year of being able to hunt. Can’t wait


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Yep... just got hit myself


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Gosh dang it, I drew my freakin Bear tag too! That’s gonna be too much to manage Arizona Elk and UT Bear, both being so close to each other. Is it possible to surrender a bear tag?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I got hit as well, looks like the lady friend will be chasing bears!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What does it take to draw a **** Bear tag now???? I guess I'll sit on the sidelines and wait to see the bruin pics.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

LaSal spring hunt for me. Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

BAMMMMM!!!!!! south slope yellowstone summer bear tag


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Antlerless moose last fall and now a bear, cant wait to draw my buffalo later 
this year too LOL


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

super chicken said:


> BAMMMMM!!!!!! south slope yellowstone summer bear tag


I got the fall hunt!!


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

Drew. Wasatch Mtns, West-Central Anyone ever done this hunt? Pretty excited. First time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

theoutdoorsman said:


> Drew. Wasatch Mtns, West-Central Anyone ever done this hunt? Pretty excited. First time.


I've hunted bear on the unit in 1996 and know some good spots. Which season and how many points?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

theoutdoorsman said:


> Drew. Wasatch Mtns, West-Central Anyone ever done this hunt? Pretty excited. First time.


Tried to send you a PM in response to your questions. sight said your not allowing PM's.


----------

